# Seiko Crystal Help



## SimonB (May 15, 2010)

First off, just want to say hello to everyone in the forum. New member and this is my first post.

Apologies if this is posted in the wrong place.

I have a Seiko 7T32-7C60 quartz chrono which was bought new in 1997 and has served me well all this time.

Now i've finally decided to replace the badly scratched crystal. I've found a site which sells crystals online but as these aren't genuine Seiko parts i need to know the exact size to order. I've managed to find a parts catalogue for the movement but not a casing catalogue.

Having taken the crystal out, it measures 32mm ish... Unfortunately i don't have the tools to accurately measure down to 0.1mm.

So my question is, does anyone know the exact size of this crystal or have access to a casing catalogue from this era?

Any help you could give with this would be much appreciated.

P.S. Just bought a Seiko 5 with the 7S26B movement. This thing is amazingly accurate for an entry level auto, gains 1 sec a day out of the box! Still settling down though so this may change.

Cheers everyone,

Simon.


----------



## Sancho Panza (Apr 7, 2010)

Try Cousinsuk, they have branded watch parts.


----------



## SimonB (May 15, 2010)

Sancho Panza said:


> Try Cousinsuk, they have branded watch parts.


Thanks for the reply.

Sorry i should have been clearer, i'm looking to fit a non-standard domed crystal which is why i need the size.

I have looked at Cousins site and they list an original glass for my watch.

The part number suggests it is 32.0mm as it starts with 320. Just wanted someone to confirm.

Thanks again.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

SimonB said:


> P.S. Just bought a Seiko 5 with the 7S26B movement. This thing is amazingly accurate for an entry level auto, gains 1 sec a day out of the box! Still settling down though so this may change.
> 
> Cheers everyone,
> 
> Simon.


The seiko 5's are an excellent watch. I have a number of these in my collection. As you say, very accurate. I have some very early examples which still keep excellent time.

Mike


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SimonB said:


> The part number suggests it is 32.0mm as it starts with 320. Just wanted someone to confirm.


Seiko crystal p/n 320P03HN03 (as used in your 7T32-7C60) is indeed 32.0mm Ã˜.



SimonB said:


> Sorry i should have been clearer, i'm looking to fit a non-standard domed crystal which is why I need the size.


If you've already been browsing Cousins UK's watch glass section ....

Then you'll know that there are a quite a few alternatives available.

One thing I found (when trying to source a replacement crystal for my Yema Spationaute III) ....

Is that size for size, the Sternkreuz domed crystals are rather less domed than Cousin's own brand.


----------



## SimonB (May 15, 2010)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> SimonB said:
> 
> 
> > The part number suggests it is 32.0mm as it starts with 320. Just wanted someone to confirm.
> ...


Thanks for that information, i didn't want to get one that was too domed.

Cheers mate.


----------



## SimonB (May 15, 2010)

tixntox said:


> SimonB said:
> 
> 
> > P.S. Just bought a Seiko 5 with the 7S26B movement. This thing is amazingly accurate for an entry level auto, gains 1 sec a day out of the box! Still settling down though so this may change.
> ...


Thanks for replying Mike.

Very new to the mechanical watch as only ever owned quartz, just like the idea of something with the capacity to be tinkered with if too far out of time.

Little did i know this watch would be so accurate, not that i'm complaining! Having said that, i've read a lot of people who had these movements gaining +30 out of the box so i guess i've been lucky. But then they can be regulated. Could be on for a zero gain/loss today as lost 1 sec today and left in crown up position at night it gains 1 sec!

Cheers mate.


----------



## jeffvader (Jun 10, 2008)

Keep an eye on the crystal thickness. I think I'm right in saying domed would be thinner.


----------



## SimonB (May 15, 2010)

Thanks everyone for replying.

Think i have all the info i need now to order the replacement.

Cheers all.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

jeffvader said:


> Keep an eye on the crystal thickness. I think I'm right in saying domed would be thinner.


Cousins' own brand flat-bottomed domed crystals are certainly thinner at the edges, fairly obviously, but ....

Sternkreuz's MDM / MDH range have parallel edges, and are almost a constant thickness across the crystal. :thumbsup:

See: http://www.cousinsuk.com/catalog/4/2075/2159.aspx .... for their various domed mineral glass offerings.


----------

